# sentra shift knob



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

hi i got a 95 nissan sentra and i bought a lighted shift knob for it but im havin trouble with the old one and i dont want to ruin it does it come off at all and if so how??????


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

is your car aoutomatic or manual? cause if its auto, i had a bitch of a time getting it undone just to see my knob wont fit. whats wrong exactly?


----------



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

manual

it wont twist off it clicks when its in the right spot and when its backwards and i want to know if it will come off and how to take it off without breaking it and if a new knob will fit on there


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*heh*

heh


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*saw time..*

well, i had the same problem with minne.. and i just whiped out my big old trusty saw, adn hacked away at the shift stick... and wha lah.. its a short shifter .. although ghetto.. it is shorter, and itt looks very good..


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

use a 12" crecent wrench and a wash cloth...it twist off its just really on their..wrap it with the cloth and adjust the wrench to fit snug...and turn left{lefty loosy righty tighty}use some umph!!it should pop loose and then you can turn by hand..it help if you lay the seats back and put the shifter in 4th gear it will hold it still until you break it loose and you'll need the extra room to get the wrench in the best position...my shift knob came with inserts and allen screws.it was a b&m universal knob..the lighted knobs are illegal in va..i really dont know the thread sized for the oem shifter..maybe a ten or nine mm..?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey, I need an OEM shift knob for my car. It's got a chintzy aftermarket piece o crap one that I hate. IF you get yours and it doesn't break, let me know what you want for it, unless you're gonna keep it for when you sell the car.
Jason


----------



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

11th commandment

thou shall love the' f'ing shift knob that comes with the' car

i got it changed..... but the old one isn't exactly in one piece


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

If you want keep your shift knob take the shifter assembly out. Wrap the knob with a towel. Rest a car tire (drive over it) on the shift knob and twist the assembly till the knob comes loose.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*ehhh its ok man..*

well, its ok.. my shift knob turns around liek a mofo!.. but i sawed off my stick, as well as the knob.. so i got a short shifter too ... ill probably just stick some rubber bands around the stick, adn shove it there. but.. man.. you can always fix anything.. no matter how broken it is.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey Guys this is an old topic but I'm having this same prob. You say one way is to remove the whole shifter? how do I do that?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*not the whole...*

Not the whole stick... just the tip.. what i did was get a hacksaw, and i sawed that mo'fo' off... like.. where the shift knob (stock) ends, about 1/2 inch under that, i used my trusty saw, and destroyed that stick.. i compared, and like.. the stock knob/stick setup from top of stick, to bottom of base was 4 inches taller than my aftermarket knob/stock stick.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

here's link to how to remove the shifter. but thing is, you gonna remove the shift knob to get the shifter out. my knob kept turning and turning so i just sawed it off..didnt cut the stick though. hope tis helps http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june01/smc.shtml


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

K well that link doesn't help cause it says nothing about how to just get the shift KNOB off. I'm not going to saw my shifter either. I just want the old one off and the new one on. Anyone in CA know a place that can do this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

*Try....*

Try this link from Tim's page....should help.

http://www.nissan-200sx.org/knobremoval.html


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

All I can tell you is I have a perfectly good OEM shifter and shift knob sitting on the shelf in the garage and they're not attached.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

errrrrrrrrrr I am weak i think. I tried it all and nothing works. Gotta love it. Thanks guys for the help though!


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the same problem on my 200sx SE-R-----I just got fustrated and cut the leather off down to the plastic under and smashed the plastic to little bits with my big pliers. The shity thing about some of the shifters is that yes it is screwed on but nissan also glues it to the threads on the shifter.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

kinda like the fuel filter and fuel lines...too bad you can't just take a hacksaw to them.


----------

